# 10 Books That Can Actually Teach You Something About Photography



## Diko (Jan 31, 2015)

I found this *good article* and wanted to share it.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jan 31, 2015)

Photographer´s eye is one of my all time favorite. It taught me how to read a scene. I'm seeing massive improvement in how I compose a picture. 

I also like spending time on Flickr and 500px, and try to dissect the pictures I like. 

YouTube is a great resource for learning software such as photoshop, Lightroom, and Nik. It's much more effective than reading books.


----------



## Click (Jan 31, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## nda (Jan 31, 2015)

Click said:


> Thanks for sharing.



+1


----------



## slclick (Feb 13, 2015)

The Art of Photography by Bruce Barnbaum. 

A fantastic read on individual expression and perspective


----------



## Zeidora (Feb 23, 2015)

Hunter & Fuqua: Light: Science & Magic
Ray: Applied Photographic Optics
Margulis: Photoshop LAB Color; the Canyon Conundrum ...


----------



## RGF (Feb 27, 2015)

Zeidora said:


> Hunter & Fuqua: Light: Science & Magic
> Ray: Applied Photographic Optics
> Margulis: Photoshop LAB Color; the Canyon Conundrum ...



I tried to read the Margulis' Lab Color book and got lost / over my head quickly. I'll retry again.


----------



## Zeidora (Feb 27, 2015)

RGF said:


> Zeidora said:
> 
> 
> > Hunter & Fuqua: Light: Science & Magic
> ...



Lab is different, for sure. You have to be prepared to toss all the RGB knowledge out, and start with a clean slate in your brain. For color correction, Lab is my preferred color space. The caveats re switching between RGB and Lab and back have not borne out to be true in my experience.


----------



## meson1 (Mar 11, 2015)

sunnyVan said:


> _Photographer´s Eye_ is one of my all time favorite. It taught me how to read a scene. I'm seeing massive improvement in how I compose a picture.


What you said intrigued me so I decided to buy a copy. On Amazon there are a couple of editions that were republished in 2013. One of them includes a course on DVDs along with the full book. One Amazon vendor had this listed at the same price as the regular book by itself; something extra for nothing so I've ordered that one.


----------



## underbjerg (Mar 11, 2015)

Thanks for sharing! I already have the Photographers Mind/Eye, which I've really enjoyed, and now a couple of others are on the way


----------



## wtlloyd (Mar 11, 2015)

Lab is useful for color correction...but Margulis is a crank. You'll find most Adobe evangelicals don't think much of his ideas.


----------



## Jester74 (Mar 11, 2015)

Susan Sontag: On photography

No other book needed.


----------



## Zeidora (Mar 12, 2015)

wtlloyd said:


> Lab is useful for color correction...but Margulis is a crank. You'll find most Adobe evangelicals don't think much of his ideas.



Not sure what is "cranky" about him. Explaining how Lab works is just fine, and has little to do with "ideas". I also am unaware of any other treatment of Lab beyond the most fundamental in general PS/digital-imaging books. I welcome someone taking the time and getting a bit deeper. As with any book, you never have to take up every suggestion. Still, one of the most thought-provoking books I have read on digital imaging.


----------

